

NetLogo, a multi-agent programmable modeling environment - Kototama
http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/index.shtml

======
lien
dang...I didn't think i'd run into this again. I used to volunteer at middle
schools years ago and used NetLogo to teach girls how to program...what are
you using this for

~~~
Kototama
I was searching for graphical libraries. I found the demos interesting, like
the "Wolf Sheep Predation" model.

